# My Fruit Fly Culture Crashed...Any Central Florida Froggers with Flies?



## FHal11 (May 8, 2012)

So, some mites found their way found their way into my fruit fly cultures, and completely crashed everything...

Are there any froggers in central florida that could spare some flies so my frogs don't go hungry? I have imitators, so melanogaster would be preferred...

If anyone can help, please text me at 407-405-8668. Thanks so much!


----------



## FHal11 (May 8, 2012)

After calling around, I was able to find a Petco across town that good sized cultures of melanogaster. Crisis averted! Thanks to those who offered to help!


----------

